# Some Facts about New Zealand



## anski

For all the people that want to know about life in New Zealand, I came across this article.

I am not saying NZ is the best country in the world *but I happen to like it. *

There will always be people that do not agree with me. However these are the facts believe it or not.

There are those that love NZ & those that do not. The same applies to most countries & the grass is always perceived as greener elsewhere or man would not have constantly migrated since time began.

Anyway as we are not on this earth for ever nobody has to put up with any situation in most cases, whether it be employment, relationships or where you live. The choice is yours & the world is your oyster.

New Zealand ? OECD Better Life Initiative


----------



## Darla.R

Can't be long now until you return Anski,wasn't it around September time you were heading back?

Have your tenants found a new place yet? you did gave them plenty of notice .


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> Can't be long now until you return Anski, wasn't it around September time you were heading back?
> 
> Have your tenants found a new place yet? you did gave them plenty of notice .


I'd say that three months is too far in advance to start looking. Maybe six weeks onwards... We're finding that people want to look now and move in very quickly.


----------



## Darla.R

Depends if they're wanting to rent again, they may decide now is a good time to buy a house seeing how the prices are falling.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> Depends if they're wanting to rent again, they may decide now is a good time to buy a house seeing how the prices are falling.


You are probably right, but, always a but, since the sky fell in (Vitalstatistix from Asterix the Gaul) the pound, the Euro and the US dollar have fallen so far against the Commodity Twins (Aus. and NZ) that bringing over money makes you weep. Now whether that will change; it should balance out a little when interest rates start rising in the rest of the world; but steely nerves are required.

Just in case you think I have finally lost it.

The introduction to each story states that Vitalstatistix has only one fear "that the sky may fall on his head tomorrow"


----------



## Darla.R

You've lost me I'm afraid, are her tenants waiting to bring money over from the UK?



kiwigser said:


> Vitalstatistix has only one fear "that the sky may fall on his head tomorrow"


full quote from Wikipedia:


> The introduction to each story states that Vitalstatistix has only one fear "that the sky may fall on his head tomorrow"; however, he rarely alludes to this in an actual story, and then only as a rallying cry: "We have nothing to fear but ...". This characteristic is based on a real historical account where Gallic chieftains were asked by Alexander the Great what they were most afraid of in all the world, and replied that their worst fear was that the sky might fall on their heads


Buy and be damned! 

(_you're not thinking of Chicken Little are you?_)


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> You've lost me I'm afraid, are her tenants waiting to bring money over from the UK?


May be me making assumptions and not reading the whole thread. I put it down to the traumatic time I have been through watching exchange rates.


----------



## kiwigser

> full quote from Wikipedia:


Darla, too much info, I only quoted this because I was (am) an Asterix fan, plus Obelix, Getafix and Dogmatix and if anybody remembers Eric Thompsoms "Magic Roundabout" with Dougal, Brian, Ermintrude, Dylan and Zebedee.


----------

